# Post Partum Thyroidism, Will This Ever Go Away, I'm Freaking Out?



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

hey. i really need some advice. i have really been freaking out. my doctor ran some blood tests and they said that my thyroid level is a little low. and they are referring me to the endocrologist or something like that, in three weeks. i just had a baby about 7 weeks ago. and they said i probably have post partum thyrodism. that it happens to some woman after they have a baby. i have done some research and it says, that for a lot of woman this will go away on its own, and return to normal, but about 30% of woman will have permenant damage to their thyroid and have to be on medication the rest of their life. i'm so frustrated and freaking out. i can't loose the baby weight, and i seem to keep gaining weight. has any one out there been through this and did it go away on it own. i'm so scared that i will have this for the rest of my life and never be able to loose the weight. please any one have any personal experiences to share, or some words of comfort or something. this is really upsetting me. is it a high chance that my thyroid will go back to normal.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome. I have not had a baby, but I have Graves Disease. I have been both hyper and hypo thyroid and I know it can be scary and confusing.

Your body has been through a lot with the pregnancy, and your hormones are now adjusting to your new non-pregnant state. They may take some time to settle. Odds are, your thyroid will return to normal in a few months. In the meantime, has your doctor started you on any thyroid replacement hormones? They can help with your energy level and may help you loose the weight with the right nutrition and exercise.

Whatever happens, you will be ok. Lots of people have thyroid problems and have long healthy lives.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluebutterfly26 said:


> hey. i really need some advice. i have really been freaking out. my doctor ran some blood tests and they said that my thyroid level is a little low. and they are referring me to the endocrologist or something like that, in three weeks. i just had a baby about 7 weeks ago. and they said i probably have post partum thyrodism. that it happens to some woman after they have a baby. i have done some research and it says, that for a lot of woman this will go away on its own, and return to normal, but about 30% of woman will have permenant damage to their thyroid and have to be on medication the rest of their life. i'm so frustrated and freaking out. i can't loose the baby weight, and i seem to keep gaining weight. has any one out there been through this and did it go away on it own. i'm so scared that i will have this for the rest of my life and never be able to loose the weight. please any one have any personal experiences to share, or some words of comfort or something. this is really upsetting me. is it a high chance that my thyroid will go back to normal.


Congratulations on the brand new little one!! It is hard to not feel well and care for a new baby not to mention all the other things a mother and wife must do.

Here is some information that may be helpful to you.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm

It will be important to have antibodies' tests and often the act of giving childbirth is considered to be a trauma/trigger to what has been lying dormant for many years. In other words, there could be a genetic propensity.

Here are tests I suggest..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

What about your family history; anyone with autoimmune diseases?


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

bluebutterfly26 said:


> hey. i really need some advice. i have really been freaking out. my doctor ran some blood tests and they said that my thyroid level is a little low. and they are referring me to the endocrologist or something like that, in three weeks. i just had a baby about 7 weeks ago. and they said i probably have post partum thyrodism. that it happens to some woman after they have a baby. i have done some research and it says, that for a lot of woman this will go away on its own, and return to normal, but about 30% of woman will have permenant damage to their thyroid and have to be on medication the rest of their life. i'm so frustrated and freaking out. i can't loose the baby weight, and i seem to keep gaining weight. has any one out there been through this and did it go away on it own. i'm so scared that i will have this for the rest of my life and never be able to loose the weight. please any one have any personal experiences to share, or some words of comfort or something. this is really upsetting me. is it a high chance that my thyroid will go back to normal.


First of all, CONGRATS to you on your new bundle of joy! I remember my first baby, that is a love affair like none other 
I was diagnosed with Hasimoto's last year, and looking back, I believe that I had thyroid problems after my 1st child was born. I did not have a period for over a year after I quit nursing and I started packing on weight like crazy, losing hair, etc...Eventually I got my period again and was able to lose some weight and I went on to have 4 more children over the course of the next 10 years. Pregnancy and I really liked each other a lot and I personally think the frequent changing of hormones changes is what made my immune system start attacking my thyroid. There is alot of hormone-stuff going on with your uterus when you are preggers. And I think that is why many women have thyroid issues after pregnancy. Maybe it confuses our thyroid a little? So, sometimes the thyroid can 'bounce back' and regulate properly the way it did before you had a baby. Sometimes it doesn't. The thyroid meds are really not a big deal. I could never remember my birth control pills, yet I have not missed one dose of my thyroid meds in almost a year. Many of us here have to take the meds for the rest of our lives. It freaks me out a little too still, but I know I need it every day to feel good. It will be okay, try not to stress too much, stress is BAD for us in general and will make you feel even worse. Focus on that beautiful baby and know that it will be okay. We are all here for you!!!
:hugs:


----------

